# Research Question: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB TRIM support?



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi all,

I have read many reviews about the Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB SSD, but in every test CrystalDiskInfo doesn't show TRIM in the supported features list, only S.M.A.R.T.? For example: >>Link<<
Why?
How can I ensure, that the TRIM function of the SSD works perfectly?

Thanks,
hazazs


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 9, 2019)

Try updating Crystal Disk to newest 8.3.1:  https://crystalmark.info/en/download/

Your "link" OLD.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have read many reviews about the Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB SSD, but in every test CrystalDiskInfo doesn't show TRIM in the supported features list, only S.M.A.R.T.? For example: >>Link<<
> Why?
> ...



I mean it does, but in the time it took you to make the thread, describe the problem and take a screen shot. you could have opened up disk defrag and hit the optimize button and watch it say "trimming disk".


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2019)

I have this same drive and it shows TRIM is on for me in samsung magician


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 9, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I mean it does, but in the time it took you to make the thread, describe the problem and take a screen shot. you could have opened up disk defrag and hit the optimize button and watch it say "trimming disk".
> 
> View attachment 133713




how long since it had last been trimmed Solaris mine despite being set for weekly so far gone 9 days without doing the job it's set to


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> how long since it had last been trimmed Solaris mine despite being set for weekly so far gone 9 days without doing the job it's set toView attachment 133717



So a couple reasons iv seen this.

IIRC (since I changed mine) the actual scheduled task is set to go every 14 days. Iv noticed that modifications via the defrag gui dont stick, atleast between build upgrades. However. If I manually change the scheduled task it not only works but my modifications are not overwritten.

The problem is if you change the task manually, and try to open the defragGUI you will get a warning saying it is running on a custom schedule, the only way to continue loading the analyze/optimize panel is to hit ok and allow it to reset.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 10, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I mean it does, but in the time it took you to make the thread, describe the problem and take a screen shot. you could have opened up disk defrag and hit the optimize button and watch it say "trimming disk".



No offense, but I think in the time it took you to make your reply, you could have read my thread three times, and maybe you could understand, that I have read reviews, the link is also from a review, meaning I haven't got the drive yet, so I can't do what you said, I only collect information for now.



lynx29 said:


> I have this same drive and it shows TRIM is on for me in samsung magician



And what does the latest CrystalDiskInfo show? Could you please check it for me?


----------



## Lubna (Oct 10, 2019)

Here you have


----------



## Flaky (Oct 10, 2019)

It seems that CDI shows this up only for SATA devices.

No point in worrying about this. Given you have both modern hardware and software, TRIM is a given.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 10, 2019)

Lubna said:


> Here you have



It doesn't show TRIM either.


----------



## Lubna (Oct 10, 2019)

As the comrades have told you, only samsung magician software shows it.
CrystalDiskInfo8_3_0 does not show it.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 10, 2019)

Lubna said:


> As the comrades have told you, only samsung magician software shows it.
> CrystalDiskInfo8_3_0 does not show it.



Then it deserves the "magician" naming


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 10, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> I mean it does, but in the time it took you to make the thread, describe the problem and take a screen shot. you could have opened up disk defrag and hit the optimize button and watch it say "trimming disk".
> 
> View attachment 133713


Going to give him the benefit of the doubt here, he probably didnt know you could do that.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 10, 2019)

Crystal Disk info does not even see my NVME drives


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 10, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> *meaning* I haven't got the drive yet



Not sure why you even made a post regarding an item you are not having a problem with.

You should have made it clear that this was a *research problem* in your first post.

Your thoughts, ("meaning"s)  were not translated into writing clearly.

CrystalDisk is now updated to 8.3.1

Samsung Magician here:  https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/

*You want to use Samsung's proprietary software for their SSD's. *

My recommendation on a new drive is to use Magician to Update Firmware and setup Over Provisioning, do the initial Benchmark, do a full Diagnostic scan, then turn off the feature that makes Magician start with Windows (tray icon, bottom right, desktop).


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 10, 2019)

At the moment I have a Samsung 850 EVO. I have installed Samsung Magician, which shows TRIM is ON, but according to HD Sentinel TRIM is supported, but disabled. When I switched TRIM to OFF and ON again, then HD Sentinel showed it's enabled. Wtf?


----------



## The Egg (Oct 10, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> At the moment I have a Samsung 850 EVO. I have installed Samsung Magician, which shows TRIM is ON, but according to HD Sentinel TRIM is supported, but disabled. When I switched TRIM to OFF and ON again, then HD Sentinel showed it's enabled. Wtf?


TRIM is going to be enabled by default on a modern SSD with a modern OS.  You should trust the software from the drive manufacturer over some random 3rd party program.  If you're overly concerned, you can set Windows Defrag to "Optimize" the drive(s) on a schedule.  "Optimize" is basically ordering a full TRIM on the drive.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 11, 2019)

The Egg said:


> TRIM is going to be enabled by default on a modern SSD with a modern OS.



In case of installing chipset driver as well? Some say, that the default AHCI driver of the OS fully supports TRIM, but it can be overwritten by installing a chipset driver. Or is any AHCI driver irrelevant for an NVMe drive?


----------



## The Egg (Oct 12, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> In case of installing chipset driver as well? Some say, that the default AHCI driver of the OS fully supports TRIM, but it can be overwritten by installing a chipset driver. Or is any AHCI driver irrelevant for an NVMe drive?


Correct, AHCI is only relevant for SATA devices.  TRIM should be enabled by default on a modern drive running a modern OS (Win7 and above) regardless of the driver used.  You would need to intentionally manually disable it for it to be off.

If you’re buying a Samsung drive, install Samsung Magician and check everything to ease your fears.  You can set Windows Defrag to run once a week on top of that.  There’s really nothing to be concerned about here.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 12, 2019)

The Egg said:


> Correct, AHCI is only relevant for SATA devices.  TRIM should be enabled by default on a modern drive running a modern OS (Win7 and above) regardless of the driver used.  You would need to intentionally manually disable it for it to be off.
> 
> If you’re buying a Samsung drive, install Samsung Magician and check everything to ease your fears.  You can set Windows Defrag to run once a week on top of that.  There’s really nothing to be concerned about here.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 16, 2019)

Tibor Hazafi said:


> It doesn't show TRIM either.


Either mine. I have the NVMe 970Pro and the SATA 850Pro. Magician states both of them as "Trim ON" but crystaldiskinfo shows trim feature only the for the SATA SSD.
Likely cant read DATA properly from NVMe SSDs

And please God... why the suggestion to run defrag software on SSDs??? They dont need defragmentation, the onboard SSD controller do what needs to be done to keep the drive as intented. Running a defrag app and move around data frequently is just add on to the total drive writes, hence run out sooner.
*It does not benefit performance + it hurts the drive's lifespan. It wears them out!!*

Defragmentation is ment for HDDs only because of rotational latency and seek time. The need to be DATA organized for optimal seek times and read speed.
SSD's controller intentionally spread the data evenly across all cells for maximum life. Dont mess with that... unless you want to kill them alot sooner


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 16, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Likely cant read DATA properly from NVMe SSDs



I have done a little research since then, and I have found out:
The softwares made for SATA devices are not compatible for the new NVMe SSDs, since they don't have the TRIM feature in the classic form, because it is an ATA command.
NVMe SSDs have a similar function built in the "Dataset Management Command". You can check it via Hard Disk Sentinel under Informations / NVMe Features.
So in theory TRIM is only supported by PATA and SATA drives, the NVMe drives only have a similar solution for the same function, which is deleting the unused cells.
But the manufacturers still mention it as TRIM in the marketing brochures.



Zach_01 said:


> And please God... why the suggestion to run defrag software on SSDs???



There IS NOT any defrag software in Windows 10, but Optimize Drives. It automatically recognizes the SSD drives, and the only thing happens when you click the optimize button on an SSD is running the TRIM command. The Samsung Magician's Optimize feature does exactly the same. It doesn't defrag at all.



Zach_01 said:


> it hurts the drive's lifespan. It wears them out!!



Don't have to spare your SSD. >>LINK<<
"Over the past 18 months, we’ve watched modern SSDs easily write far more data than most consumers will ever need. Errors didn’t strike the Samsung 840 Series until after 300TB of writes, and it took over 700TB to induce the first failures. The fact that the 840 Pro exceeded 2.4PB is nothing short of amazing, even if that achievement is also kind of academic."

If you write *100GB every day, *it tooks for the 840 Pro *67,3 years* (!!!) to reach its first failure. The controller will die a lot sooner.

Did anyone install the Samsung NVMe driver (v3.1)?


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi all,

If somebody has a Samsung 970 M.2 SSD with the latest official Samsung NVMe driver (v3.1) installed, could he/she provide me a screenshot from the Informations tab in Hard Disk Sentinel?

Thanks in advance, 
hazazs


----------

